# Block of the month club



## Patty0315

Is anyone interested in starting a block of the month club ? We could pick a block to do it month to motivate some of us slackers :shrug: Or maybe the choice of 2 block. lots of free online directions to link to . We could show are success at the end of the month . Any takers ????


Patty


----------



## QuiltingLady2

I love the idea. Come on people, jump on board!

This is a free pattern site that I like to go to. 

http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html

scroll down for the patterns. Listed by alpha, size and type. Good stuff.


----------



## MoCrafter

Patty,
I would be interested. Sounds like alot of fun. I love looking at others pictures of quilts/blocks.  I hope several want to do this. I'll be watching this thread.

Winona


----------



## RedTartan

We wouldn't be swapping the blocks, right? I don't enjoy swaps. We'd just be showing our blocks here?

 RedTartan


----------



## Patty0315

No not swapping. I was just thinking that it could be like an online quilt group working on the same projects. I love samplers , and was thinking if each month we had 2 blocks to choose from that would be nice. then at the end of the month we could post our pictures.


Patty


----------



## RedTartan

Great! I'm totally up for that. Count me in.

 RedTartan


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Sign me up! I finally had to register, as just reading about all the mischievous things you ladies get into was driving me bonkers! I"m truly an unorganized slacker, so this would fit me to a tee! 

Let's see, a couple of blocks per month, we'll have a quilt top in no time! Great suggestion Patty!


----------



## littlebird

May I join? I'm new to quilting and a block a month would be a good way for me to learn along without the pressure of a big project. Just please don't laugh at my workmanship!


----------



## HorseMom

little bird no one will laugh at you. I've made many mistakes as a newbie and everyone is very encouraging  

I'd be interested in this also, but I'm getting ready to start 2nd shift at my new job and have to finish my cousins quilt, so I wouldn't actually be comitting to one for a while yet.
Heidi


----------



## PAcountry

I would like to join.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders

Don't know If I could get in on this due to my lack of time,but
I had a thought that some of you may be interested in.
My sister and I were going to each do the same block and exchange it with each other, I would give my block to her and she give hers to me and at the end if a year we would basically have a quilt from each other and we were both online and was kind of like we would be working them together.
My sister was killed in a car accident 2 years ago,,about 3 weeks or so after we had decided on this,so ours never came to be, but ,,the idea is still a good one I think for internet buddies.
just a thought.good luck with your blocks and have fun,
Christine


----------



## AngieM2

Patty -
from the way I read this thread so far, you are suggesting that everyone agree on a block that all of you do at least one for your own keeping - that month, and show the photos online. Then the next month, all of you agree again on a different block, do it, show photos..... correct?

Or are you going to pick the blocks and do it.?

Just get the idea solid, and if it's a swap - run it by Karen.

Just things that came along as I read this thread. 

(does sound as if it could be fun).

Angie


----------



## Patty0315

Yes we make our own blocks and keep them. I thought of maybe choosing 2 blocks a month and we can pick one. That way if we hate 1 block we have another to choose from. 

I know I do not have time to go out to meetings all the time . I just thought this could be fun and productive . Everyone can join


Patty


----------



## stirfamily

I have done tons of quilts and have yet to do a sampler. I'm in! 
karen in Indiana


----------



## WannabeeFree

I'd be interested in this, too! Might be some months I couldn't get a block done, but it would be fun to share one when I do! 

Great idea, Patty - are you volunteering to run this thing and to pick the blocks (say maybe from Quilter Cache or some other easily accessible source) and let us know? 

This sounds like fun - thanks for suggesting it....


----------



## RedTartan

Today's the first. We should pick a block today! I'm excited now and can't wait...

 RedTartan


----------



## Patty0315

You may make 1 or both of the blocks. Block 1

http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourPatchStarBlock.html


Block 2
http://www.quilterscache.com/M/Mosaic2Block.html


Does anyone have any blocks that they want to fdo next month ?


Patty


----------



## littlebird

I can't find my camera! :Bawling: 

But speed peicing sure is fun


----------



## littlebird

Found it!


----------



## AngieM2

Very nice littlebird. Speed piecing must, indeed, be fun.

Angie


----------



## Pauline

very nice littlebird would never know to look at it that you were new to quilting .


Patty, i will be joining you on this adventure as well this sounds like it is going to be fun.


----------



## RedTartan

Oh, those blocks are gorgeous! 

I'm gonna do both 

RedTartan


----------



## Patty0315

Littlebird ...did you just do that ? very nice.


Patty


----------



## Patty0315

I cannot start mine til next week . I have a big craft show this weekend. Wish me luck !


Patty


----------



## littlebird

Good Luck!

And thanks, the motivation was just the thing. I'll do the second one too, I think. Maybe next week.


----------



## sancraft

I'm feeling lower than a snake in a ditch right now. I think this would be a great pick me up. And those are two of the blocks that I had already chosen just this past Sunday, to use in the quilt I'm making for my little great (grand) nephew. Count me in ladies.


----------



## claytonpiano

Ooh! I want to do this. My schedule is ridiculous, but with you folks to help me be accountable maybe I can do this. Thanks for thinking of this!!!!!!

I'm wondering if this could be a sticky (sorry mods!!). That way we could find this quickly and find the blocks you have chosen for us!!!


----------



## MTDeb

I'd like to join in too! One can never have too many projects going. :dance: I need the motivation but the beauty of this is, there's no pressure. Thanks for putting it together!

Deb


----------



## Patty0315

Thanks everyone for joining in on the fun. I have a hard time staying motivated ! this will help. I down sized our bed from king to queen and cannot find any coverings I like , so I decided to make a quilt . Now maybe it will get done !



Patty


----------



## WannabeeFree

Maybe this block of the month post could be a sticky like the frugal tips and hints. Each month a new post/sticky is started and the old one is unstuck? I don't know what criteria the moderators use, but if this has continued interest, it would be a way to keep it easily accessible.

Jean


----------



## Karen

I love the idea! It would be good for those who want to try different blocks, but get overwhelmed by having to do so many for a swap, or who isn't comfortable in doing them to exchange.

One thing I would suggest, however, and it's just a suggestion....

How about all those that sign up take turns selecting the block for the next month? That way everyone could have a turn at choosing a block. We could do either by going in the order people signed up, or by simply drawing names from those who signed up.


----------



## Patches

I am just trying to learn to quilt, so I would love to join you all. I would not be comfortable swapping yet, but this sounds great. I need motivation, :baby04: surely I can find time for at least one block a month. Count me in  Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## hoggie

Is it OK to join in if I probably won't be able to do a block EVERY month? I love the idea but get pretty hectic at certain times of the year.

hoggie


----------



## simplefarmgirl

Can I join,, I need motivation,,,I love to sew and learning a new block would be good, especially if I have others doing the same thing, I hate sewing alone,,


----------



## Jaclynne

I think this is a great idea! 

Its the perfect thing for folks wanting to learn - it takes away the pressure of completing a set at one time.

Its perfect for those not sure of their skills - I've had wannabe swappers not join because they thought they'd be embarassed to share their work. We don't judge, but I understood where they were coming from, this fixes that, you keep your own blocks.

I love the swaps, but I'd like to do a sampler using a small selection of fabrics - fix for that too.

I want to try machine quilting a block at a time - this is perfect for that too.

I can't think of any reason this isn't the best idea in a while!

Sign me up.

Halo


----------



## WannabeeFree

Okay - I'm reporting in. I've started on the four patch star block. Lots more pieces than I thought! But I've got them all cut out and the half square triangles sewn. I had a lot of trouble deciding on the fabric to use, believe it or not! If it gets put together with other blocks, it will definitely be part of a scrap quilt, because I used all that I had of 2 fabrics in it (small pieces).

I like the pattern tho, it is very pretty. I hope to have the block done and posted by the end of the week. (now I just have to figure out how to post a picture!)


----------



## lsulenes

I really like this idea because it would allow me to put together some blocks that all run with the same color scheme so I can put together something without stressing about how quickly I get it done. I also have trouble choosing block patterns because I love lots of them and this would make my decision easier.

I also like the idea of having it put into a sticky so that it can be found easily. I have time right now to be on the net, but as a teacher, I will be very busy in just over a week when in-services begin and then school starts 2 wks from today. If I only have to work on 2 blocks each month, it will be easy to fit in over a couple of weeks.

If you would have told me a year ago that I would be itching to participate in quilt swaps/circles and stuff, I would have laughed because I hadn't sewn anything in years. I generally work with yarn and crochet everything, but these things are addictive. I can't wait until I have a home big enough to have my own space for sewing instead of comandeering (sp) the middle of the livingroom to work. You ladies here are such enablers. LOL

~Lisa~


----------



## Patty0315

I am done with the fair so I hope to get started tomorrow.


Patty


----------



## Patty0315

Hi folks how is everyone coming . I plan on starting today ! As I think Karen suggested ...I would like the next 2people who signed up below me to pick 1 block each to be Septs blocks. Start looking at patterns and feel free to post your choices early .


Have fun girls 

Patty


----------



## CindySue

Sign me up! I love the idea. I have a small quilt shop and NEVER seem to get time to quilt for myself! 
I haven't been part of the boards lately, cuz we've just had too much going on. This is a good way to get back. Thanks!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Hiya !!! 

I would LOVE to do this!!! Please sign me up!! I even have a suggestion for the next blocks. Let me know if you would the suggestions. Can't wait to get started, even though I have a few raffle quilts to get done for next month for a Humane Society event that my quilting guild is doing for the end of September. 

This will be fun and a great way to make a quilt for my son who is turning 5 this month and is showing interest in quilting. :dance: So I going to let him pick out the fabrics for this. It could get interesting in that aspect. 

RedheadedTricia


----------



## Patty0315

Make your suggestions. Each month the next person who joined starting with the person below me picks a block . This way if you have one you want to try you will get your chance. So the next 2 people below me pick your blocks.


Patty


----------



## Dandish

If it's not too late, I'd like to be in on this too! Nice block choices!

Littlebird - very nice looking job!


----------



## Patty0315

Anyone can join at anytime . The more people the more fun. If for some reason you miss a block or 2 so what...start with the next one. I need to be motivated so I really think this will help.


Patty


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Patty0315 said:


> You may make 1 or both of the blocks. Block 1
> 
> http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourPatchStarBlock.html
> 
> 
> Block 2
> http://www.quilterscache.com/M/Mosaic2Block.html
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any blocks that they want to fdo next month ?
> 
> 
> Patty



I'll add my two cents. 

Since we're starting with star patterns we could agree to add star patterns to the block of the month until we get tired of making them or use them all up! lol 

What do you all think?


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Dear Patty,

I'm in a Celtic mood today, so these are the block patterns that I picked.

http://www.quilterscache.com/T/TheScottishCrossBlock.html
http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourLeafCloverBlock.html

I think Curtis will love playing with the green (which is his favorite color at the moment) fat quaters for these two blocks. I like doing applique and I can work on while watching Blues Clues for the thousandth time. 

Also, can someone please tell me how to post pictures? When I'm finished with my raffle couch quilts, I would like to maybe post them so that I can share them along with my BOM's.

Thanks ,
RedheadedTricia


----------



## Dandish

It's a rainy day here today, so I got the first block done...



















The first pic is pretty true to color. This was a fun one to make.


----------



## WannabeeFree

Very nice!! Lovely colors!

I can't wait to make this one, too! I've got the other one done, just need to post a picture (got to find my cable). It was a bit a work, but I really like it.

Jean


----------



## sancraft

I'm definately in ladies. :hobbyhors


----------



## WannabeeFree

Well, since I couldn't sleep, I was going to try to post pictures of my block, but I couldn't figure out the process of posting pictures. Can someone point me to where the instructions are? I tried the IMG bracket thing, but I must be doing it wrong. :Bawling:


----------



## MoCrafter

I have the Mosaic 2 block done. Today I want to work on the Four Patch Star block. I am going to try to make all of the blocks from scraps I have left from previous projects, so I'll end up with a scrappy quilt.  I'll get pictures posted as soon as I finish the other block.

I was the second poster after you, Patty, so I have been looking for a block to post for Sept. Am I supposed to post it in this thread or start a new one? I hope everyone is having as much fun as I am with this. :dance: 

Winona


----------



## Patty0315

I would post it in this one.


Patty


----------



## WannabeeFree

Yea! Thanks to Dandish - I are educated on how to post photos! (Thanks so much!)

Here are my blocks:

















Gee, I'm sorry they are huge. Guess that's the next thing to learn... :hobbyhors


----------



## WannabeeFree

Oops, I forgot to add in my last post a suggestion for a future block:
http://mccallsquilting.com/qb/pattern_607/

or this one: http://mccallsquilting.com/qb/pattern_1101/

or this one: http://www.quilterscache.com/D/DeweysVictoryBlock.html

Allright, I know its obvious that I'm not very picky.... :shrug:


----------



## sancraft

I finished the four patch star and have the center section of the mosiac put together. The rest is laid out, but it's 4 am and I'm going to bed. I'll post pics tomorrow. This is fun. When do chose the next? Do we have to wait a whole month? I'm using these to make a quilt for my great-nephew.


----------



## sancraft

Here are my squares. I made a mistake in the four patch star, but I'm not taking it apart. 

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...B?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXJP|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPaa|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442


----------



## Dandish

sancraft said:


> Here are my squares. I made a mistake in the four patch star, but I'm not taking it apart.
> 
> http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...B?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXJP|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442
> 
> http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPaa|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442



Very nice! Pretty fabrics...and, don't call that a mistake...it's "character!" (I probably wouldn't take it apart, either - )


----------



## Jaclynne

I love the fabrics ya'll are using!


----------



## WannabeeFree

Sandra -

I really like the fabric choices you've got there. This is for your great nephew? He'll really like it! 

It sure it fun sharing with you all and seeing that you've been doing, too!


----------



## Patty0315

Nice job ladies ...keep the pictures coming !


----------



## MoCrafter

All the blocks are looking great. I have both of the August blocks done, but dh has to put the pictures on the computer for me. I still haven't figured that out. :shrug: 

Anyway, here is my choice of a block for September. It is called Rosebud. I made one up using red fabric for the bud part. It turned out really nice. I will try to get the pictures of my blocks posted later today.

http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RosebudBlock.html

Winona


----------



## Patty0315

I hope I get this right but here are the names and months that they need to choose blocks for 

Sept

Quilting Lady~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/StarPuzzleBlock.html

Mocrafter ~http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RosebudBlock.html

Oct ~ 

Red Tartan ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/M/MapleLeafBlock.html 

Bits'n Bobs ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BearTracksBlock.html

Nov ~

Littlebird ~http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SolitaireBlock.html

Horsemom ~

Dec  ~ Pa country ~ Stir Family

Jan  ~ Wannabefree ~ Pauline

Feb ~ Sancraft ~ Claytonpiano

March ~ Mtdeb ~ Patches

April ~ Hoggie ~ Simplefarmgirl

May ~ Halohead ~ Isulenes

June ~ Cindysue ~ Readheadedtricia

July  ~ Danish


----------



## RedTartan

Here's my choice for October:

http://www.quilterscache.com/M/MapleLeafBlock.html

I'm only supposed to choose one, right?

 RedTartan


----------



## MoCrafter

Here are both the August blocks. The colors aren't real true. I guess the flash from the camera didn't help.

Here is the 4 patch star block.









Here is the Mosaic 2 block.









I am having more fun making these blocks than I have had in a long time. What a great idea this was, Patty!

Winona


----------



## WannabeeFree

Won't this get confusing if we randomly decide and post the block of the months in advance? Or Pati, are you going to keep track and post the selected blocks on the first each month? Also, if we see other blocks that are interesting, should we continue to suggest potential BOM's or just keep our ideas to ourselves? :shrug: 


Jean
--------------------------------
Honestly I'm not a control freak, (just a wannabee!  )


----------



## Patty0315

Everyone now knows which month to pick for . I thought by posting ahead it would give you guys a chance to look around . PM me your choices and I will edit the above name list with the blocks. That way it will all be in one thread and less confusing.


----------



## CindySue

I have finished my blocks, and am trying to post the pictures, but Im having a heck of a time doing that. Is there instruction for this on the sight, or can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks SEW much!


----------



## sancraft

Mocrafter, I love the browns. I'm doing a tone on tone, brown quilt for myself and will definately use that square. It's worked up very pretty. I love seeing everyone's squares. All of the color choices are so diverse and beautiful. It really gives me ideas. 

These blocks will be for my great-nephews quilt. He's 2 yrs. old. I hope to have it ready for Christmas and if not, but his 3rd birthday in late March. I'll use a fat-quarter square from the fat quarter swap that had 1950's children in cowboy costumes, riding sawhorses. I'm backing it in fleece cowhide. He'll of course get a cowboy hat, boots and broomstick pony to complete the ensemble. :hobbyhors


----------



## bopeep

MoCrafter, I Love the colors you used in your blocks, they are to die for!!! I can't say which one I like the best, you did a lovely job. I would love to join you all in this block of the month, but right now I am making quilts for my Grandkids for Christmas, and we now have six so I will be very busy from now untill Christmas getting them made. At least two of the girls share a bed so that means I only have five quilts to make, plus one set of curtains.
bopeep


----------



## WannabeeFree

Winona -
Nice blocks, I really like your color choices! I agree, too. These are fun to do and seeing everyone else's color combinations is such a treat!

Patti -
Good Idea on posting the blocks in the list. It seems I always think of complicated solutions. This is visible and easy!


----------



## CindySue

Here are my 1st set of blocks. Thanks for this FUN idea~Im loving it! My scrap basket is overflowing, so Ive decided to make mine scrappy, but all in jewel tones. Im having fun with this, and can't wait to start my September blocks!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Oh Gibberish!!!  Don't ask!! BUT, having lots of fun & learning!! Today's lessons - 1. How to charge the batteries for the camera. 2. How to download the pictures & find where I downloaded them too  3. How to use photobucket & then insert the proper 'img' to this thread!

Now........tomorrow's lessons. How to fix the printer that's eating the sewing directions...........'sew'..........I don't have to write out the measurements I need to cut, and manage to write them down wrong. Hence the 11" block :help: 

Looking forward to the next challenge! :hobbyhors 

PS. I love the colours everyone is using! Fantastic variety!


----------



## HorseMom

I am loving everyone's blocks they are all so pretty.

Sancraft I'm jealous of your nephew, LOL.

CindySue I really LOVE those colors. Wow they really pop.

Heidi


----------



## Patches

Wow! I have a new respect for the quilters out there. I finished one of the August blocks. Actually put both together, but I will do one of them again. I have sewed all my life, but have not tried to match those points in those blocks. I will keep trying, I love the way it comes together when you sew strips, then cut. That's awesome. I will post pictures if I can figure out how. Thanks, this is so much fun. Marilyn


----------



## nana9

:baby04: I'm new to quilting myself been around it all my life. So This will be a good way to get started and learn from all of you.

I'm in. this may give everone a stress reliver when they hear all the question I will come up with. Just thank of all the laughs you will have. :help: :help: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## southrngardngal

I am enjoying looking at the pictures of the finished blocks. I come back a dozen times a day to check to see if there are any new ones. Maybe, when I get my eyes fixed I can join but right now I can't see well enough to try to do something like this.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## lsulenes

I haven't checked in lately due to school starting, but I am hoping to begin working on my blocks this weekend. I am going to begin working on a sampler-type quilt for my mother-in-law and I hope to use this forum to get my blocks put together. Put me on the block choice list if there is still a spot. Thanks.
Lisa


----------



## Patty0315

Quilting Lady~ and bits'nbobs please make your selections and pm me with them . How is everyone else doing ? I hope to have mine finished this week and then post pictures.


Patty


----------



## Jaclynne

I'm loving this! I got the first one finished and the second one nearly today. Now I need to figure out how to use my digital camera and post the pics.

I'm trying to do all mine in the same group of fabrics so I use them as a sampler quilt. I have another wedding gift due next spring - this will be perfect!

Halo


----------



## Patches

Can someone please point me in the direction of the "how to post pictures" instructions so I can post my quilt blocks. I am computer illiterate so all help will be greatly appreciated. I am sure that somewhere on this forum is the instructions, but I cannot find any. Thanks so much, Marilyn


----------



## Patty0315

I up;oad my pictures to image shack. Once uploaded I copy the link that says forums and then post it here . Then the picture is online.

Patty


----------



## WannabeeFree

For posting pictures:
Look in the FAQ (frequently asked questions). The key is that the pictures have to be in an online service (many are free). Easy after that...


----------



## Patty0315

Both of Sept's blocks are posted !


----------



## WannabeeFree

Anybody working on September's blocks yet? I've been busy with the start of school and things have been hectic at work too, not to mention yard and garden stuff. I've got it in the back of my mind, but it hasn't made it out onto the cutting board yet!

Anybody, anybody??


----------



## Bits'nBobs

WannabeeFree said:


> Anybody, anybody??


Me....I've done both of Sept and the Maple Leaf due for Oct's! I'll try & post them tonight, so y'all can giggle! I am directionally challenged ( so I don't drive often  ) I'm mathematically challenged ( yet I work as an statistic clerk  ) I'm colour coordinated challenged ( so I wear solid color clothes  ) Not sure what you call my sewing?? Husband just calls me 'a challenge :shrug: '!!!

BUT, I'm having fun - that's the whole point!!!

Here they are :lookout: 
I'm strictly using scraps, so they are rather 'eeeeee' not so nice. Fabric shopping soon for some solid cottons. My Rosebud block is plain nasty, so ladies look at mine, and don't do the same!! :help: Did I tell you I'm colorblind also!


----------



## Patty0315

Your blocks are very nice. Tell Hubby to go sit on an egg !


Patty


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Question ? :help: 
As I fumbled around on some of my blocks, I need to cut some down to the right size. And that would be 12"...right??? I'm confusing myself with the other quilt blocks you ladies have down in the regular swaps etc. I believe those blocks were 12 1/2" !! Ty


----------



## Dandish

WannabeeFree said:


> Anybody working on September's blocks yet? I've been busy with the start of school and things have been hectic at work too, not to mention yard and garden stuff. I've got it in the back of my mind, but it hasn't made it out onto the cutting board yet!
> 
> Anybody, anybody??


You're not alone - I haven't yet, but hope to get started on them tomorrow! Work has been crazy for me too, but I think I have about 4-5 hours free tomorrow morning, and that's what I'm planning to do - sew! Hope nothing jumps up in the way.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures, everyone. They all look great so far!


----------



## MoCrafter

I made a Rosebud block, but didn't like it much, so made another.

Here is the first Rosebud block.









Here is the second one.









I plan to work on the Star Puzzle block tomorrow. I have it all cut out and ready to sew.

Winona


----------



## WannabeeFree

Hi! Just thought I'd throw an update in here. I am working on the star puzzle block. Thought I'd get it done last night, but I ended up sewing a row in upside down. Oh well, that's the hazard of having your quilting time be at the end of the day.
I've got it ripped out and will try to finish this week.


----------



## littlebird

Oh dear, I've fizzled out and it's already near the end of the month. I'll try and drag out my machine this week and post. I really want to get practicing, but it's so hard to squeeze it in lately. The camraderie here helps, though!


----------



## hoggie

Can anyone advise me please? I haven't had time to do any blocks yet, and when I looked at the list I thought it would be best to start straight on with October's. There's no way I would get September's done in time now. So I have started with the maple leaf block. OK - I have stitched and cut the 4 "half and half" squares. I know I have to press them and I remember from my nine patch block that I need to press the light to dark?

But when I press them there is going to be a bit that sticks out at the corner. Do I cut this off so that it is flush with the edges of the square? Ot do I leave it and just sew through it when I join the squares together.

Thanks 

hoggie


----------



## hoggie

It's OK - I cut them flush with the rest of the square to make the square right. Seems to be OK

hoggie


----------



## hoggie

OK - here we go with the maple leaf.










Now to try the bear paw one LOL. When I've recovered from doing this one  

hoggie


----------



## madcreations

Hi everyone, just joined the list today, so I'm new-new around here, I'm planning on joining in  on the block club if that's ok.

I'm going to start with the Oct ones, and go back and do previous ones if I have time. This sounds sooo fun!


----------



## WannabeeFree

Hoggie -
LOVE that maple leaf - the burgundy is great!

Madcreations - 
Welcome! you can join in the fun at any time. We're glad to have you here!

For my update, I did get the Star Puzzle block done for September, but am unable to post it. It was fun! I don't know if I'll get the rose block done, too, or maybe I'll just move ahead to October. We'll see, I've still got two days.


----------



## MoCrafter

I realized this afternoon that this is the last day of Sept., so I finished the Star Puzzle block. Nothing like waiting till the last minute. :nono: 










Winona


----------



## hoggie

Patty - can you confirm that you ohave had my block selection please.

hoggie


----------



## sancraft

I finished my Sept. blocks, but for the life of me, I can't get them posted. I know I'm doing it right. I'll have my dd post them on Sunday. I'm working on the Oct. blocks. I'm really enjoying this ladies.


----------



## Patty0315

No Hoggie I do not please resend it . Great job everyone.


To answer a couple of questions...if you fall behind thats OK catch up later . If you just joined start at the beginning or in the current month. Its all up to you . This is meant to be fun and to inspire some of us slackers to get going !


----------



## hoggie

Patty - I have just re-sent it.

Hope that is OK

hoggie


----------



## WannabeeFree

Well, Fall has finally inspired me to get another BOM done. I made 4 maple leaf blocks in honor of the season! (and I learned to how to resize pictures so they don't take up the entire screen!)  

Enjoy the picture!


----------



## sancraft

Those look great. My DD was working two jobs and home enough only to eat and sleep. She has a heavy week this week at her only job now, so hopefully next week she can get my block pictures on for me.


----------



## MrsL

I'd like to join in with this too, but will have some catching up to do!! I'll make a start tomorrow. Lovely work by everyone so far, quite inspiring.


----------



## WannabeeFree

MrsL: Welcome! Join in any time with the Block of the Month. The more the merrier. Be sure to bring pictures of your blocks back here so that we can OOOO and AAHH over them!


----------



## MrsL

Thankyou! I actually have 4 others on the go, but I can't resist the ones where everyone is quilting along, like this one. I've sorted out the fabrics for all seven blocks, so just need to get cutting tonight so I can catch up. Ironing will wait...........


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I want to join please. This will be my first time quilting and I don't want to tie up the thread with tons of questions. Could someone please send me to a place that I can get all the basic info first and then I'll jump in and try a square. I don't even know what kind of material to use and if I need any specific tools. Yes, I know how to sew and I have a machine that works. Other than that I am clueless on quilting. Oh, once you have all these squares do you put them together and fill it with batting and back it? Or do you do something else with them? I really want to get started. I love all the pics I have seen. Wonderful work everyone.


----------



## HorseMom

Well, I was supposed to pick one of the 2 blocks for the month of Nov. but I can't narrow it down to just one, I have 3 I can't pick between.

http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html
I though this would be appropriate with christmas coming next month.

http://www.quilterscache.com/D/DoubleAsterBlock.html
I just really love this one it is so pretty, but is the "harder" of the 

http://www.quilterscache.com/S/ShootingStar2Block.html
This one is simple yet beautiful. I really like it too.

HELP!!! :help: 
Heidi


----------



## WannabeeFree

Welcome *PETSNEGGS*! If you know how to sew already, you know enought to start a block! Look at the directions for any of the quilterscache.com blocks. She gives good directions. Then if you get stuck, just ask. Lots of people here give really good advice and they are very encouraging too!

*HorseMom!* Thats the same problem I always have - which block/project to pick! If you are asking for help deciding, I vote in this order: Christmas Star, Shooting Star, Double Aster. Decide soon - November's already speeding along!

Jean


----------



## hoggie

Aaaaaarrgghhhhh - I got myself all geared up. Was going to do the bear tracks one - didn't hav etime to d it before the end of the month so I was going to do it tonight. Found the print off I had of the pattern. Chose fabrics. Found everything I needed. Sat down to start cutting out. Suddenly realized I hadn't washed the fabric. I forgot on the maple leaf one as well - only that time, I didn't realise till after I had finished.

Have now put the fabric in the machine - don't know WHEN I will be able to do it now as this week is already lookingpretty hectic 

oh well - one day soon

hoggie


----------



## HorseMom

The Christmas Star will be my pick then.
http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html


----------



## hoggie

Oh lovely - I was hoping you would say that one 

hoggie


----------



## Dandish

I'm behind, but I do have two more blocks done since the last pics I posted. When I get another block done (hopefully today/tomorow) I'll take pics and post again. Welcome to the new participant(s) and let's see some pics! 

Happy piecing!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Bear Paw done! It's pouring rain today, so hopefully I'll get the next two blocks cut out and ready to go!! 
Come on ladies.....I need some inspiration!! How is everyone doing??? :grouphug:


----------



## hoggie

Bitsnbobs - looks good to me  I am still working on the bear tracks. I have it cut out an dsome of it put together, but I got distracted and haven't finished it 

Hopefully I will do it in the next day or so.

hoggie


----------



## NickieL

Is it too late to join the club?


----------



## Bits'nBobs

NickieL said:


> Is it too late to join the club?


NickieL, jump right in. That's the beauty of this little club.....do what you can do when you can do it  and with two blocks per month with no real time restrictions, it's perfect for some of us.....errrr.....procrastinators.....slow pokes....well, you get the picture!! Welcome aboard! :hobbyhors 



On a side note: I'm going to PM Patty, and see if it's OK to ask for the December block picks. I have a feeling December is going to be very busy, and having the blocks picked and printed out ahead of time, will work for me and maybe a few other ladies.


----------



## NickieL

good, cause I made a couple just for fun today....not perfect at all but they were practice pieces to see if I like the pattern. I'll probebly jsut turn them into pot holders. I'm pretty hard on my potholders so the not so perfect blocks are good for that.


I did Diamonds right on the first page of that quilters cache site.










I'm usually better with corners but I was being mrs speedy today trying to do this before the turkey came out of the oven and the guests arrived.

Ok, this was just practice...I can't wait to see what the blocks will be!


----------



## Peacock

Everyone's blocks are so beautiful! I'm sorry I missed signup...seems like a fabulous idea! I guess I could still try to catch up, but I need to concentrate on getting all the projects I've started done first! Next time!


----------



## WannabeeFree

No sign up is required! It's nice to have everyone post and let us know who is playing along with us, but just jump in and try some of the blocks that are posted. Start in the month where we are, don't feel obligated to go back and catch up, unless you want to. The idea is to try new blocks and have fun sharing our learnings. Mostly it is just for encouraging each other along.

Now, for my update: I have gotten stuck in October! After making a couple of the maple leaf blocks, I keep finding other fabric that would make a good leaf. And I make another one, and another one. And I didn't even think I'd like the maple leaf block. You never know until you try, eh? I promise I'll stop soon and take a picture to share.  I really want to make the November blocks...


----------



## WannabeeFree

Wow, Nicky! That triangle block is cute - especially with the fabrics you've chosen! Looks like you are a quick study. We'll be looking forward to your block postings!


----------



## Patches

Where is the other November block pattern? I only find Solitaire when I go back to page 3 where the list is? I have finished Sept. and Oct. and will try real hard to get the pictures posted this week. I got sidetracked making quilted curtains for my bedroom before it gets cold, ornaments for the exchange, cards for the exchange, etc. etc., but I think I am about to get back on track now. Ready to start cutting out November blocks anyway. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Bits'nBobs

HorseMom said:


> http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html
> I though this would be appropriate with christmas coming next month.
> 
> Heidi


 :goodjob: There is the other November pick Patches!


----------



## MrsL

Just as I catch up to November, someone shows me where the second November block is! Ah well, just have to get going again   

These are my 7;
































































Right-oh - off to print out the second November one!!


----------



## Patches

I finally got my blocks posted. Maybe I will learn how by myself one day. I don't know how I ended up with 3 September blocks, but here they are. Now I am off to start Nov. Marilyn


----------



## MrsL

Last one for now, all caught up. Think my machine needs a service now, though :grump:


----------



## Patches

Do we have December blocks picked yet? I just cut out November, but I never know when I might have time to play catch-up. If I had the patterns laying here, I could get them cut out for sure. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Ladies of the Block of the Month Club!
I e-mailed Patty last week, but I think she is having computer problems as she hasn't been on-line here since 10-31-2007.

Soooo....to keep things going while she is MIA, could the next couple of ladies submit their block pick, and I'll insert it here!! Hoggie, I believe I read that you had picked out yours, let me know. Hopefully, all is well with Patty and she'll be back soon!

Thank you ladies!


Sept

Quilting Lady~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/StarPuzzleBlock.html

Mocrafter ~http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RosebudBlock.html

Oct ~ 

Red Tartan ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/M/MapleLeafBlock.html 

Bits'n Bobs ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BearTracksBlock.html

Nov ~

Littlebird ~http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SolitaireBlock.html

Horsemom ~
http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html

Dec ~ Pa country ~ Stir Family

Jan ~ Wannabefree ~ Pauline

Feb ~ Sancraft ~ Claytonpiano
sancraft = http://quilterscache.com/D/DiamondStarBlock.html

Claytonpiano = http://www.quilterscache.com/A/ArborWindowBlock.html

March ~ Mtdeb ~ Patches

April ~ Hoggie ~ Simplefarmgirl

May ~ Halohead ~ Isulenes

June ~ Cindysue ~ Readheadedtricia

July ~ Danish 





[]


----------



## WannabeeFree

Thank you so much for updating the list. I have not done my November blocks yet as I have been diligently working on Christmas project. (I'll share them soon!) I'm anxious to get back to the blocks, tho!


----------



## hoggie

Bits'nBobs - i pm'd you 

hoggie


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Update as of Friday December 7, 2007

Sept

Quilting Lady~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/StarPuzzleBlock.html

Mocrafter ~http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RosebudBlock.html

Oct ~ 

Red Tartan ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/M/MapleLeafBlock.html 

Bits'n Bobs ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BearTracksBlock.html

Nov ~

Littlebird ~http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SolitaireBlock.html

Horsemom ~http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html

Dec ~

Pa country ~ see Pauline's Jan block in this place. When PA Country comes back she will be put in rotation then.

Wannabefree ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/D/DeweysVictoryBlock.html


Jan ~ Pauline ~ Sancraft 
Pauline's block = http://www.quilterscache.com/N/1930sSquareBlock.html 

Feb ~ Claytonpiano ~ Mtdeb
Claytonpiano's block = http://www.quilterscache.com/A/ArborWindowBlock.html

March ~ 

Patches ~ http://quilterscache.com/A/AnvilBlock.html. 

Hoggie ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FlagsandShipsBlock.html

April ~ Simplefarmgirl ~ Halohead

May ~ Isulenes ~ Cindysue

June ~ Readheadedtricia ~ Danish
Dandish = http://quilterscache.com/A/ADandyBlock.html

July ~ MrsL


Ladies! As we continue to proceed along at our own pace, there is one issue we need to address. If you have signed on, but have found yourself unable to start your blocks until a later time, could we please bump up the active sewers so they can choose their blocks sooner, and we'll simply place you further along in the months. Some of us are very busy or missing in action, but we want to work around this, and include everyone !!!I sure hope that made sense! :shrug: 

As I don't have the edit option ( better watch my spelling !!) I'll be asking Angie to do any changes for me, so I don't have to repost this large list each time. Any updates/ideas/sewing jokes etc. - from the B.O.M. ladies is very welcomed!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Here is the Dewey's Victory block. My stocking table runner came to a grinding halt last night when I realized I didn't have the proper fusible webbing to use. Soooo.....I grabbed one of the Block-of-the-Month squares that I already had cut out & finished it! Very nice block & was easy to piece!

Anyone else having the time to finish up some blocks! Boy, Christmas is sure sneaking up fast, way to fast for me!!! :help:


----------



## AngieM2

due to PA Country not being available, please see January blocks. Pauline's is posted. 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Post 131 has sancraft's Feb pattern added under her name.
Angie.


(here is is for convience......http://quilterscache.com/D/DiamondStarBlock.html)


----------



## AngieM2

Post 131 has had Claytonpiano's block choice added.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Just added Danish's block for June.
Angie


----------



## hoggie

How's everyone doing? It seems to have gone very quiet?

I am plugging along, although some of the blocks seem to take a long time as I am hand-sewing .

I was going to post some photos, but my computer is having a little tantrum and won't talk to the bluetooth connection on my phone - so no photos for now I am afraid 

But I would love to see other people's photos if you have any 

hoggie


----------



## Bits'nBobs

There you go Hoggie, only took me 4 attempts to load 1 picture! Still can't figure out how to load 'small' pics :help: !


----------



## AngieM2

Very nice.

What is the next to the bottom left corner block?

Angie


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Bottom Row: Dewey's Victory, 1930's Square, Diamond Star, Anvil!

I just love how my corners all match up on that 1930's block..... :grump: was hoping to just sneak it in unnoticed.....ha ha ha!!! Rats, sticks out like a sore thumb now!! ( note to self; never sew while watching American Gladiators)


----------



## hoggie

WOW - Bits'nBobs. They look good. Trust me, mine don't look anything like that 

How come you are so far ahead? I am only just getting through January's

Thanks for posting - it's lovely to see what you've done 

hoggie


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Flags and Ships - I decided to use only 3 colours.


----------



## AngieM2

THERE'S BEEN NO ACTION ON THIS THREAD IN OVER A MONTH!!! 

WHO IS STILL PARTICIPATING? Action or poof, as in being unstickied...

Angie


----------



## Patches

Gosh, I hope this thread keeps going. I have finished my Nov. blocks and am working on Dec. right now. I got sidetracked with the other block swaps and Christmas, but am ready to play catch up on this one. I will try to get pictures of the last 2 I did and post them and maybe get it going again. I am still working on them, hope someone else is too. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I'll re-stick this thread, but if it has no action for a week/10 days it gets unsticked to live it's life the best it can...

If you have a block to ad to the list to keep going... I can edit the thread and list the next one...

Bits N Bobs has been trying to keep it going.... maybe the two of you can re-kindle interest and keep it going.

Angie


----------



## sancraft

I've gotten side tracked and not been keeping up with my blocks. I'll get back on it this morning and hope to have 2-3 done by afternoon.


----------



## sancraft

I think I've been going about this in the wrong way. The blocks that I have done are not connected. I think I will start over and use my scrap bag to make related blocks so I can use them in a quilt top. DUH. :viking: Sometimes is just takes me a minute.


----------



## Patches

That's what I have been doing, sancraft. I have been using a piece of muslin in every block I make, so hopefully I can put them together as a sampler quilt when I get enough. I got Decembers blocks cut out Sunday evening, so hope to get them sewed up this week and will post pictures of Nov. and Dec. at the same time.


----------



## Dandish

I will also try to get caught up over the next week!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

"Arbor Window" picked by Claytonpiano. I wasn't going to post this picture until I redid a few 'opps'.....but, that's not likely to happen. 
When speed piecing for the half blocks, I usually cut the long strips down to a shorter size to handle, that's what got me in trouble as I didn't check my 'right sides together".....but, it's done and I enjoyed making it!


----------



## AngieM2

That's really pretty, BitsnBobs...

After doing the Star quilt block swap, I do have an renewed appreciation of all those points.!

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne

Wow, time has gotten away from me on this one. I do have some pics of blocks to posts as soon as I have time to upload them. I didn't realize it was my turn to choose a block - I'll get that done.

*Sancraft* - I have been trying to use fabrics that would work for all the blocks in one quilt - so far so good, but I will have to change for the 'flags and ships' block, they just won't work for that one. I did make one bad choice in the beginning, a cream on white that stretches like the devil telling a lie when you press it! I changed that to muslin, it's not as pretty, but much easier to work with.

*Bits'nBobs* - I love your fabric choices on the 'flags and ships' block, very pretty!

I've loved all the blocks we've seen and really appreciate everyone keeping this thread/project going.

Halo


----------



## Dandish

The blocks look great everyone! 

I wish I had chosen a different colorway from the beginning as I'm not finding enough variety of those colors in my stash... if worse comes to worst I might have to do a little fabric shopping (imagine my horror - LOL!).

I got one block cut out today, may have time to start the sewing tonight. If not, tomorrow. I am still pretty far behind (oct/nov, I think), but I am determined to get caught up! I was going to post pics of my last 2 blocks, but the battery was dead in the camera, so that'll have to wait a day or too also. 

Happy sewing everyone -


----------



## Bits'nBobs

*Halohead & simplefarmgirl*


Ladies, it's time to put on your [prophead]or your :TFHr become a :wizard:
and choose your blocks for April!!! Halohead, you posted that you are in the picking stage, so I'll just nudge simplefarmgirl.....LOL!!

When you have your blocks picked, please submit them here, or directly to Angie and she can update our BOM page. Thanks ladies, and happy sewing!

PS.....we need some sewing smilies!


----------



## Jaclynne

Oh goodness! After I posted that I forgot about it. See how easily I'm distracted? I'm worse than a 2 yr old with ADD. 
Okay, here is my selection...

http://www.quilterscache.com/T/TulipLadyFingersBlock.html

Halo

It is just one, right? I'll find a back up too. Be right back.

Second choice.......

http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BlazingArrowsBlock.html


----------



## AngieM2

You might want to copy and past that smilie...

It's from the bestsmiliys.com site.

Angie


----------



## hoggie

WOW - I have been through a busy patch and not done Feb or March's yet. And I still can't post pics at the moment - I have aproblem with photobucket. I will post pics when I get it sorted 

Good work folks

hoggie


----------



## MrsL

I'm still around, but having computer problems - I get shut down suddenly sometimes on this site, and my printer isn;t wanting to play at all. Still trying to print off the isntructions from January onwards, but will keep at it. Thanks to all who want the thread to keep going.


----------



## Dandish

I know I'm waaaay behind, but there are 3 blocks done since the last pics and I did just get the maple leaf block done a few days ago - I am still working on these, just need some time to catch up!


----------



## AngieM2

Those are really nice.

I'm really enjoying seeing all the block photos.

Angie


----------



## crazycanner

I want to join if it is still okay. I just need to get a new inkjet for my printer to print out the blocks so LORD willing I will start Monday


----------



## AngieM2

crazycanner - I think since these are just being done for at home, and showing off the completed blocks and learning - everyone is really invited in.

Just get started, and after you make one or two and need to post.. use a service like flicker, or photobucket, or webshots - you can then put the the img address in your post.

Have fun, We'll look for your photos and progress reports.

Angie


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Tulip block picked by Halohead, and I redid the Rosebud Block picked by Mocrafter. They look good together ~ good choices!! I am trying to redo some of my more _zestier_ coloured blocks  so that my finished quilt won't look like a spaghetti dinner...... 

Nice looking blocks Dandish, hope you manage to sew up a few more and post pics!

I've sent out pm's for the next blocks ( I think we're short one for April!) and I'll try and repost a new updated BOM page this weekend as we've juggled a few ladies around! 

Crazycanner ~ as Angie said, jump right in! Welcome & we look forward to seeing some of your blocks!

Have I been neglecting my housework over my sewing....you betcha! I need a dust mop with a shovel attachment!:help:

Hope to see some more pictures! Happy sewing everyone!!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

_Block of the Month ~ Updated: April 13, 2008_

August 
Patty0315 ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourPatchStarBlock.html
~http://www.quilterscache.com/M/Mosaic2Block.html
September
Quilting Lady ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/StarPuzzleBlock.html
Mocrafter ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/R/RosebudBlock.html

October
Red Tartan ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/M/MapleLeafBlock.html
Bits'nBobs ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BearTracksBlock.html

November
Littlebird ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SolitaireBlock.html
Horsemom ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/C/ChristmasStarBlock.html

December
Pauline ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/N/1930sSquareBlock.html
Wannabefree ~ http://quilterscache.com/D/DeweysVictoryBlock.html

January
Sancraft ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/D/DiamondStarBlock.html
Claytonpiano ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/A/ArborWindowBlock.html

February
Patches ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/A/AnvilBlock.html
Hoggie ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FlagsandShipsBlock.html

March
Halohead ~http://www.quilterscache.com/T/TulipLadyFingersBlock.html
Cindysue ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/S/StepsToTheAltarBlock.html

April
Redheadedtricia ~ www.quilterscache.com/T/TheScottishCrossBlock.html
Danish ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/A/ADandyBlock.html

May
MrsL ~
MtDeb ~

June
Simplefarmgirl ~
Isulenes ~



.


----------



## Dandish

Nice blocks!

The next couple days I have to finish washing my kitchen walls and ceiling, and a couple other spring cleaning things, and I plan to reward myself with some luxurious sewing time on Monday, so hopefully I'll have more block pics to post Tuesday. 

Keep up the good work, and welcome to the newcomer!


----------



## amyquilt

This is such a great thing! I plan to jump in soon. We've recently moved, so I have to get us unpacked and settled first....this gives me something to look forward to when I'm done!!


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Block : Steps to the Altar
Hopefully tomorrow I'll finish cutting out the "Scottish Cross & Dandy Block" and get them sewn up.
Trying to fit these in with the gardening chores, but I'm hoping for rain tomorrow so I can stay inside and sew! :donut:
Anyone else having time to squeeze in a block or two.


----------



## MrsL

I'm still here; having trouble getting stayed logged in again, and reading/responding to PMs - sometimes it just shuts the wholel thing down! Still sewing, though, even though the printer's not working either. I'm down for a July block, so here you go:

http://www.quilterscache.com/S/ScrapbaggerBlock.html

Hope that one's suitable - if not, just yell. I seem to be able to post today, so here's hoping! I have a lot to catch up on........... Hope everyone's quilting is going well.


----------



## Patches

I've got a few more to post as soon as I can get pictures of them. Will try to get son's help on Saturday to post. Hopefully I will be closer to caught up by then. I think I'm starting February blocks in the morning Maybe I will get caught up soon, Marilyn


----------



## hoggie

I am afraid I got stuck half way through December's "Victory block" and haven't done any for ages. I picked it up again a few nights ago and now I just have one more line of stitching to do and then I will try to post pics of what I have so far. I think you are amazing for getting through them Bitsn'Bobs

hoggie


----------



## MrsL

I got 4 blocks cut out this morning, waiting to be sewn now. My printer is still not working, so I have to copy out all the diagrams and instructions by hand, and go from there. Also, I can't choose between the two each month, so I'm making them all..............


----------



## hoggie

OK - here we go


----------



## hoggie

There they are - warts and all. I made two big mistakes - on the latest block, I made a mistake with the cutting out I think, and when I came to put the last two sides on they were too long so the corners didn't match up.

On the next to last one, I put the middle pieces together turning the wrong way I think. 

Oh yes - and I have come to the conclusion that it would be easier to use fabrics without a "directional" pattern. One of my fabrics was directional and it is really obvious when it goes the "wrong" way.

Time to start on teh next one 

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2

They look nice hoggie. You're doing very well, directional fabric and all!

Angie


----------



## Patches

Well, I am finally caught up through April blocks. Here are the pictures of all of them since November......Marilyn


----------



## Patches

Here are the other four!!!


----------



## Patches

How are we doing for May blocks?? I am finally caught up on the rest, but not sure if any more have been picked yet. I guess I will go ahead and start on the July one. Marilyn


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Hoggie ~ did you hand sew the other blocks or use your new-to-you sewing machines??? Come on....fess up! I love your materials and it's always better to have pieces bigger, then tooooo small!! Great job!

Patches ~ Love all your blocks and the different prints. Wish I had a better stash of fabric, but I'm working on that! 

Mrs. L ~ hope you get your printer fixed soon as writing out the directions is a real pain.....just ask me how I know....lol !!

The May block picks.....Mrs. L's July pick has been bumped up to May. And with that.....unless any newcomers have a pick, that's it!

I can't sew until at least Thursday, as I'm waiting for a 66% off sale at the fabric store. And I'm so hoping they have some better quality muslin then what I've been finding lately. Even Walmart is sounding good.....!!

Lots of great sewing ladies.....WTG!!!:grouphug:


----------



## hoggie

Bits'nBobs - I am still hand sewing at the moment. The treadle machine is in the workshop awaiting some attention, and I haven't brought my mum's machine home yet as I am still trying to figure out where I can put it LOL.
So just for now I am still plugging away with a needle 

hoggie


----------



## amyquilt

Bits'nBobs said:


> The May block picks.....Mrs. L's July pick has been bumped up to May. And with that.....unless any newcomers have a pick, that's it!


Am I reading this right that the group could use a newbie to pick blocks?? I'd love to join and do that!!

Just let me know.

Amy
www.crazyforthecountry.com


----------



## Bits'nBobs

Amy ~ we need one more pick to complete May. So.....12" finished block ( 12.5 unfinished) and I"m sure you've noticed that everyone has picked from
http://www.quilterscache.com, but if you have a favorite from another site, that's fine also. Welcome to the BOM & we look forward to seeing your progress! :clap:


----------



## amyquilt

Just PM'd you with my choice ;-)

Amy
www.crazyforthecountry.com


----------



## Bits'nBobs

May's Block Picks:

Mrs. L ~http://www.quilterscache.com/S/ScrapbaggerBlock.html

Amyquilt ~ http://www.quilterscache.com/B/BuzzardsRoostBlock.html


----------

